# Snowcap Buckskin?



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

First, snowcap is an appaloosa term referring to a white blanket over their hips with no spots.

Second, what you are referring to is called frosting. I am not sure if anything actually causes it. Some horses just have it and some don't. It is also common on duns and occasionally grullos. My buckskin only has frosting in the spring when she's shedding her winter coat, then it goes away with her summer coat.

Is that your horse? That looks more like tobiano turning the mane white than normal frosting, which is just lightened guard hairs on the mane and tail, like this: http://www.theransomranch.com/images/sold/richard.jpg


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

My friends mare has frosting in her mane...it's really pretty!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Buckskins can have as much as 50% of their mane and tail hairs cream or white. It may well just be frosting.

My filly has extensive frosting though her mane and tail. She has black, white and cream in her mane, and then about 5 different colours in her tail.


----------



## animalartcreations (Oct 26, 2010)

He's not a tobiano. He has no paint horses in his background. Here's another photo. Ah yes, I meant frosting. I have appy on the brain this morning. LOL


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah my girl is very like that just with more white through the rest of her mane as well.

Like has been said I don't know that it's any gene in particular that causes it, but all the same, my filly and her sire both have similarly extensive amounts of frosting, so it goes to reason that perhaps there IS some genetic predisposition to it?


----------



## animalartcreations (Oct 26, 2010)

Just thought I'd see if somebody knew. It looks cool. He gets gorgeous dapples, too.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

my haflinger has almost the opposite..she has long red guard hairs that go into her near white flaxen mane...but has the same effect of the frosting you see on buckskins. The few I've seen in person, it appeared it was just pale guard hairs next to the mane. 

I do love a pretty frosted mane on a bucky though <3


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very nice colors in your horses


----------

